# RIP Tangie



## Trixie's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

*A dear friend sent me this poem after the loss of my GSD, Tangie earlier this year (sorry if it's been posted before)*

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.
I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you, that I'm not lying there.
I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there
It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew ...
in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathies are with you in the loss of Tangie. She was a beautiful girl. That poem brought a-lot of comfort to a friend who lost her beloved GSD to a car accident. Her daughter put it in her memory box. I had a Moluccan Cockatoo named Tangie(tangerine) and love that name!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

You dont need to be sorry, if it was posted before I didnt get to see it. Its a nice poem and should serve to give others some comfort over the loss of their furry family members. Im sorry for your loss as well, she was a beautiful dog.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a beauty! Very nice poem as well. Rest in peace sweet girl


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Beautiful poem, thank-you for sharing it. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I have printed this post out and will be taking it home tonight to read to my daughter in the morning. Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

what a wonderful and touching poem...thanks for sharing


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

IM sitting here answering this and sobbing my heart out. you really touched my heart. you dont have to be sorry if it has been posted before. it is a beautiful poem. 
RIP TANGIE!


----------



## Trixie's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words (((hugs))) & i'm glad to hear someone else heard the name "Tangie" before. I got asked about her name all the time....I still cry my heart out when i read the poem myself. I'm still grieving her loss and probably always will until we are once again reunited. She was truly my best friend. Even when i would leave my husband would say she wouldn't move from the door/window until i got home :{ She waited up with me until bedtime not going to sleep until she knew mom was safe and sound in bed with her.
Tangie was a special needs GS...she was allergic to all meat except beef so i cooked for her...she was allergic to grass, dust, trees...basically most things. She had chronic skin/ear infections and was at the vet so much they finally started letting me just call in my order for her. She was also scared of everything....thunder, fireworks, the emergency broadcast signal on tv, my police scanner, but i tell you i never once regretted getting her because what she gave me and my family was soooo much more. Complete, absolute, unconditional love. I miss my baby girl.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Awww I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your girl. The poem is beautiful ,as she is.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Tangie. Your gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest sympathies to you on the loss of your best friend, Tangie. May her memories bring you comfort. RIP sweet girl.


----------

